
Invisible Malware Is Here and Your Security Software Can't Catch It - ohjeez
https://www.pcmag.com/article/367947/invisible-malware-is-here-and-your-security-software-cant-c
======
tinus_hn
This sounds like a bunch of scare mongering. Has any of this malware ever been
found for real? Or is it just bullshit like the ‘you can hide malware in jpegs
if you run this program that runs code in jpegs’ nonsense from a few years
ago?

------
richij
Cue: scrambling hoards of AV vendors either rubbishing this "redefinition," or
rebranding existing detection technology…

